# Are eircom wireless routers installed without security enabled by default?



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2006)

Got called into the neighbour's last night because their _PC _seems to be on the blink (virus by the looks of things). Anyway - they got _eircom _broadband in recently and this included a wireless router/_DSL _modem which was installed by an eircom technician. The router was set up with absolutely no security enabled (e.g. _WEP, WPA, MAC_ address filtering) and I was able to connect to it and onto their broadband from my own house. Basically their _eircom _installed router configuration leaves their broadband connection open for use by anybody in the vicinity of their house who has wireless. Is this standard practice by _eircom _installers? Shocking if it is the case!


----------



## rkeane (12 Sep 2006)

Not from my experience but I actually remember resetting mine straight away.  Cant remember the exact model but its a netopia.


----------



## Helen (12 Sep 2006)

I got NTL broadband at the weekend and it was installed without security by default. 
I thought it would be a simple exercise to set up the security, but between not being able to log onto the router, and then resetting it by accident, after 2 hours of exasperation I had to call in a friend to set it all up again as I was tearing my hair out! 
Would have been a lot easier if he had set it up for me in the first place.


----------



## Spock (12 Sep 2006)

Yes, at least all that I have seen (same boat as you Clubman, known as the local techie). Theres at least 2 people around me with recent, default unsecured installs....

I'm getting a new modem from Eircom next week as it happens (my wireless just died, but the modem sitll connects wired no problem).

The one I have is the 3347 but they're sending me out the 2247 (I think) so I'll let you know...

As an afterthough if the security was switched on by default, and you only had a wireless connection, then how would you connect? I think this may be part of the CD install process (can be corrected here...)  but I'm not sure...


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2006)

Spock said:


> As an afterthough if the security was switched on by default, and you only had a wireless connection, then how would you connect?


By configuring the relevant security details (e.g. _WEP _or _WPA/PSK _shared key/passphrase for example). Of course, as per another ongoing thread, I would recommend that you only do router admin/configuration (especially of the wireless settings and when applying firmware upgrades) on a wired connection.


----------



## Spock (12 Sep 2006)

Gotcha, I remember now, if using the install CD, your asked for the serial number on the bottom of the router - that must be the shared key....


----------



## paddyc (13 Sep 2006)

If they are running the latest firmware which they should be they are security enabled by default, the older ones running previous firmware were not which I found out after re-installing my computer and the ethernet drivers on the XP cd didn't work and I couldn't remember the key for my router. After factory resetting it I was automatically using encryption and I still couldn't connect until I downloaded the ethernet drivers and took them home and dorectly connected to the router and changed the wireless key


----------



## Spock (14 Sep 2006)

Spock said:


> I'm getting a new modem from Eircom next week as it happens



Got the box today,  the model number is a Netopia 2247NWG-EIR and from the manual...


			
				2247 manual said:
			
		

> *Wireless Security*
> Your Gateway comes with wireless security enabled....



On an interesting side note, another item included in the manual is a "Free Broadband Support Calling Card", which gives €10 credit for calling either of their broadband support numbers, the 1530 @ 33c/min or the 1890 number (local call rate)


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2006)

Spock said:


> Got the box today,  the model number is a Netopia 2247NWG-EIR and from the manual...


I think that's what the neighbours have too but I can't remember the exact model number. 


> On an interesting side note, another item included in the manual is a "Free Broadband Support Calling Card", which gives €10 credit for calling either of their broadband support numbers, the 1530 @ 33c/min or the 1890 number (local call rate)


 Yeah - they had one of those too. I was in again on a follow up house call (now I know how medical doctors at parties feel!) to reinstall their virus/malware infected hard drive now scanned and (hopefully) cleaned. Of course as soon as I do that their broadband stops working. An hour later and still no dinner in me we're finally back up and running and downloading what looks like a few months worth of virus scanner and _Windows _updates. I reckon I'll be back in again soon enough... If only to secure their wireless router which I have inadvertently connected through a few times already!


----------



## munsterman25 (15 Sep 2006)

I have very little experience with broadband and routers etc. If I go for the eircom package is it pretty straightforward for a relative novice like me to set up the router and connect securely (most impotantly)?


----------



## Mr Flapjack (18 Sep 2006)

need to jump in on this thread...
Munsterman25, I recently got a netopia wireless modem from Eircom and set it up fine, just followed the instructions on the CD that comes with the modem... Oh, and I am a complete novice. This chat about security however, has me a little nervous. I put in the service key that came on the set up cd so, to me, that was the security i needed to stop anyone else jumping my connection.
My query is slightly different (and so apologies for jumping the thread): It has happened quite alot now that, after turning on my machine and happily surfing for about 2 minutes, I'm disconnected from my wireless network. When you search for available networks, mine appears with a full strong signal but the status at the top right corner switches from "connected" to "automatic" and i'm unable to connect. No idea why. I've yet to connect up my machine to the modem using the supplied cable to ensure that it's not a prob with my machine. Has anyone else had a similar issue?


----------

